# Had my TT S-line detailed!!



## Mikee66

After having my Leon FR detailed by Craig, along with my wife's A3 Sportback, he is the only detailer I trust with my cars.

When I collected the new(to me) TT S line, when the sun hit it, you could see the paint was swirled and lifeless. A quick phone call to Dynamic Detailing and set up a date to have it brought up to better than showroom standard.

Like an excited kid at Christmas I couldn't wait to see my car after. I opted for Gtechniq protection the same as the A3 as it makes the car so easy to maintain, it stay's cleaner for longer, resists the wash marring better, and protects from environmental fallout, bird droppings ect far better than a wax does.
I have copied the write up here for you to enjoy.

Thanks
Mike

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

A good friend and customer picked up this lovely TT S line last week and wasn't completly happy with the paintwork, it looked dull and lifeless.
We arranged a date to drop the car off for a light correction detail with Full Gtechniq Protection.

Mike was texting me everyday trying to get a sneak peek photo of the car before collection but was made to wait until collection day for his surprise.
Unfortunately my camera SD card corrupted and lost some of the pictures from day 2 so this write up is shorter than it would have been.

The car on arrival, as expected with Mike's cars, it was very clean with only light road grime and bugs from his 50 mile Journey to drop the car off.









































Mike also wanted the engine bay detailed as there was a lot of built up grime on the hinges and deeper into the bay.

































































Pre sprayed with Dynamic Detailing Citrus pre clean to remove the bugs from high contact areas.

















Then foamed with Dynamic Detailing Cherry Snow foam to break down the road grime and remove as much dirt as possible before a contact wash.

















Dynamic Detailing Citrus pre clean used with Swissvax detailing brushes and the small braun brush around the areas that tend to hold more grime. Badges, window rubbers, lights, grilles ect.

Washed with 2 bucket method using Gtechniq G-Wash, then decontaminated using Autosmart Tardis, Car Pro Iron X and 3m Cleaner Clay.
Re washed with 2 bucket method and Gtechniq G-wash and dried with XL Uber drying towels and hot air blower to remove the water from the gaps.

Engine bay cleaned with various detailing brushes, braun brush and disposable foam brushes with Dynamic Detailing Citrus pre clean.

















Engine bay metal protected with Gtechniq Exo and Plastics dressed with Finish.

























































Wheels removed, cleaned with a Swissvax wheel brush and Smart Wheels non acidic wheel cleaner, decontaminated with Autosmart Tardis, Car Pro Iron X and 3m Cleaner Clay. Hand polished with Gtechniq P1 before being wiped down with Panel Wipe in preperation for Gtechniq C1 coating.









While the wheels were offer the arches with cleaned with Citrus pre clean and a Swissvax wheel brush, carpet liners scrubbed with a stiff brush, rinsed at high pressure and wet vac'd to remove all the built up dirt. Plastic's and metal dressed with Finish.

At this point Mike had wanted a little refresh of the calipers and hubs which tend to rust and oxidise prematurely on the Audi's, the calipers were professionally removed and refitted for painting by a trained mechanic. The during and after photos were lost in the corrupt SD card along with many others, but you can see them in some of the after shots at the end of the write up.









Calipers were coated with Gtechniq C1 after fully cured.

White can be very hard to photograph the swirls, RDS and marring, I find it responds best to halide or Solux lighting for this.
Before

























After

















Sun gun shots
Showing up some RDS here

















50/50 shots being hard on white due to the way it reflects the lights, this was the best one I could get on the TT.









The Correction work was done with Festool MPA 5000, various pads. This was refined with Festool MPA9000 on a medium 3M Yellow pad, then Festool MPA 11000 on a Gtechniq Ivory foam finishing pad.

The light lenses were quite badly swirled but the after photos were among those lost by the camera so had to use a backup photo I happened to take on my phone to send as an MMS to a friend. The correction work was done with the 3M polishing system.


















Glass was machine polished with Gtechniq G4 glass polish and coated with Gtechniq G1.

















After a thorough wipedown with Panel Wipe to remove the polishing oils and residues, the correction level was re-checked.

The paintwork, door shuts, boot and bonnet shuts, light clusters and plastics were treated with 2 coats of Gtechniq C1 Crystal Lacquer.

































































and then the C1 treated areas were given 3 coats of the ultimate last step protection, currently in use by a certain Formula 1 team to reduce the rubber sticking to the aero surfaces.

























Interior was cleaned, half leather seats protected with Gtechniq L1 and all plastics treated with Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash.
Mike has some new mat's coming so was given a bottle of Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric to protect them.

Glass inside cleaned with Dynamic Detailing Clear View

Exhaust polished with Gtechniq MP1 and 0000 grade wire wool, then sealed with Gtechniq C1 after panel wipe wipedown.

The sun was popping in and out for Mike's collection, so the after photos are a little dull.


























































Mike was extremely pleased with the work carried out and couldn't wait to drive it home to show his wife, via the dealership to show it off there as well.

I hope you enjoyed the write up.
Craig Hall
Chief Technician
Dynamic Detailing


----------



## NECC

Cracking work 8)


----------



## RDH

That looks great!


----------



## gally

Hi Mikey! 

The big guy doing what he does best. Stunning work as always. He's one of very few people i'd let work on my car.


----------



## Mikee66

NECC said:


> Cracking work 8)


Cheers mate


----------



## Mikee66

RDH said:


> That looks great!


It looks even better when you see it close up!


----------



## Mikee66

gally said:


> Hi Mikey!
> 
> The big guy doing what he does best. Stunning work as always. He's one of very few people i'd let work on my car.


Hi mate, yeah he really knows his stuff!

We should all meet up soon!


----------



## Mike007

Fantastic job.


----------



## darylbenfield

Good work.


----------



## Mikee66

Mike007 said:


> Fantastic job.


I agree! thanks!


----------



## Mikee66

darylbenfield said:


> Good work.


Thanks


----------



## genie_v1

This is a fine job, and has encouraged me to follow suit.

Am in touch with DD right now and hoping to post results in a week or so.

White is THE colour for this car.


----------



## jossytt

Really good job


----------



## mashley1372

Looks great. How much did it cost as thinking about getting done on my sprint blue TTS Roadster?


----------



## jonzolee

Looks great!


----------



## dak2v

How do I get it touch to get my TTS done

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

